# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Na keni ca ****** me kta kalamoj

## agugu

[00:45] == iHot was kicked from #Shqiperia by Shqiperia [(DarKSouL) reklama! º»[ÐãRkNesS]º[§©®iþT]«º [Kick Nr: 41]]


00:45] <iHot> pse t ha *****
[00:45] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:45] <iHot> ?
[00:45] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:45] <DarKSouL> ti pse bo reklama? dhe ktej mthu mos permen nick
[00:45] <iHot> a do me mbo me tsha me zor
[00:45] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:45] <iHot> ?
[00:45] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:45] <iHot> ku e pe reklamen mer kok ***
[00:45] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:46] <DarKSouL> (00:43:58) <iHot> ec anej ti :@
[00:46] <iHot> ku o reklama
[00:46] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:46] <iHot> ?
[00:46] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:46] <DarKSouL> (00:44:22)  LoLLy Hyri Ne Kanalin #Albania (Chat293169@Bitter.Sweet) (1 Klon)
[00:46] <DarKSouL> (00:44:23) Elbasani Vendosi Mode +o LoLLy
[00:46] <iHot> ku o reklama mer?
[00:46] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:46] <DarKSouL> dhe sa per punen e tshajtmes vazhdo se nuk esht hera e par qe u bo
[00:46] <DarKSouL> kaq kisha me ty
[00:46] <DarKSouL> shnet
[00:46] <iHot> o pall ****
[00:46] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.
[00:47] <iHot> mthuj ku o reklama
[00:47] == DarKSouL is away: Lini mesazhin tuaj ne privat dhe do t'ju pergjigjem sa me shpejt.


KU SYT E TU QE TDALIN E PE REKLAMEN TI MER FTYR ***??

----------


## Neteorm

Zakonisht ankohen userat qe u behen te padrejta por ti *Ihot* nuk mund te ankohesh per shum arsyje qe sdua ti shkruaj ktu  :buzeqeshje:  sepse do humbja thelbin e ksaj teme.
Kshu mos e kalo limitin kur shkruan ne main dhe mos u mundo te luash rolin e viktimes sepse fare mir e di pergjigjen.
Te sugjeroj te analizosh me shume te shofesh zgjidhjen e problemit se sa te gjesh se kush ka fajin ..

*ReSpEcT*

----------


## AlbaneZ

> do humbja thelbin e ksaj teme.


Ti per "thelbin" e temes shkrojte gje ?! 

Ku rreklama ?

----------


## Xinxerfilli

U bere tamam gjysh ne chat tani e aty ke per te vdek, do te varrosin me mIRC me vete  :pa dhembe: 

Ti Albanez nuk je aq i thelle ta kuptosh ku eshte reklama, duhet te jesh me i thelle  :ngerdheshje:

----------

martini1984 (28-02-2015)

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

akoma bejn reklama keta pisat :P

----------


## Vinjol

/timer 0 0 /notice #shqiperia    SI  ju  kam  o  njerez te mire   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

> /timer 0 0 /notice #shqiperia    SI  ju  kam  o  njerez te mire


 :ngerdheshje:  akoma gjall  je  ti  :P

----------


## Vinjol

gjalle more  jam   ca  do  me  gjeje

----------

